# 3-cycle edge orientation problem



## skinnyandweak (Jan 19, 2008)

this is a question for the people that use the 3 cycle.

when i started learning how to solve a cube blind folded, i guess i didn't see the EO correctly. i made a diagram showing the way it's supposed to be done, and the way i do it. just an easier way for me to explain.





it's accomplishing the same thing, but all i have to do in order to permute the edges is just change the (UDF2B2RL) group to (UDFBR2L2), in order to preserve orientation.

is this okay? should i continue doing it like this?

(sorry i didn't show the other views of the cubes in the picture. i'm sure you guys already know what it's supposed to be)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 19, 2008)

The "way you've been doing it" was the regular way until recently, when everybody realized F2B2 is better.

*Stay with the way you've been doing it! It's better.*

I would relearn, but I'd rather do freestyle. Thing is, I would much rather have learned the F2B2. It lends itself to easier pre-orient (no-rotation) F2L (LUR).


----------

